# Single Parent Welfare Entitlements



## shaughey (24 Apr 2009)

*My situation:
*-I am due my first child in July and have no home in which raise it when it arrives. 
-I am employed but currently out on illness benefit and simply cannot afford to rent privately. 
-I am on my local councils housing list but could be waiting yrs for an availability.
-I will claim Maternity Benefit when time comes (from state,work do not pay this) but this still wont cover living costs.

*My Questions:*
-How do I become eligible for rent allowance? I know I cant be employed to claim it, if I leave my employment can I then apply for it or must I wait some time? (I am willing to do this as my workplace is struggling and I doubt my job will be secure at the end of my Maternity) 
-When can I claim loan parents? When baby is born or when maternity benefit ends?
-If I have left my workplace, I don't think I can claim family income supplement, is there anything similar to this that I am entitled to?

*Biggest Question:*
How can I secure a place for myself and my child to live as soon as possible as I am currently residing with friends and as I said, cant afford to rent privately???

Thank You.


----------



## niceoneted (24 Apr 2009)

Can the father of the child provide a place to live for you both and is he going to be providing for your child.


----------



## shaughey (24 Apr 2009)

Hi, No unfortunatley not. To both questions.


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2009)

Have you any family that can help?


----------



## orma (26 Apr 2009)

Try contacting either www.treoir.ie   or www.oneparent.ie    either should be of assistance to you.


----------



## gabsdot (26 Apr 2009)

There is a single parents forum on www.rollercoaster.ie
You should get some advice there


----------



## Welfarite (27 Apr 2009)

Answerts to a couple of your questions:
"When can I claim loan parents? When baby is born or when maternity benefit ends?
-If I have left my workplace, I don't think I can claim family income supplement, is there anything similar to this that I am entitled to?"

Claim OFP when the baby is born. FIS is only payable if you are employed at least 19 hours a week.


----------



## gipimann (27 Apr 2009)

Relating to claiming Rent Supplement, it will depend on whether you're returning to work after your maternity leave or not.  As soon as you know you're not going back (or there's no job for you to go back to), you could enquire about applying for Rent Supplement.

The rules on eligibility for Rent Supplement are changing at the moment, but as you're already on the local authority waiting list, you should be okay subject to the means test and maximum rent limits.


----------



## shaughey (4 May 2009)

Thank you all for your replies, apologies for delay in response. You have all been very helpful.


----------

